
An 800M solar mass black hole in a [] neutral universe at redshift 7.5 - raattgift
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.01860
======
raattgift
Published 6 December in Nature

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25180](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25180)

The crucial thing is how they develop their argument that this supermassive
black hole (SMBH) and a pair of others (out of a selection of high redshift
SMBHs) must have been forming in the "dark ages" between the surface of last
scattering (that forms the cosmic microwave background) and the age of
reionization, when collapsing matter's radiation began stripping electrons
from neutral hydrogen atoms.

